# AppleTV et MBP



## euclide (19 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite recopier l'image de mon MBP 13" mid 2012 sur une aTV 2 (4.4).

Lorsque je clique sur l'icône 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 du MBP, j'obtiens la fenêtre suivante :





Quel appareil n'est pas à jour ? Le MBP ou l'aTV ? Il y a un réglage à faire quelque part ?

Merci.


----------



## aurique (19 Août 2013)

Bonjour, 

C'est ton ATV qui n'est pas à jour, il faut au moins la 5.1 pour pouvoir utiliser Airplay avec une Apple Tv.


----------



## euclide (19 Août 2013)

Merci, je me demandais quoi car ça fonctionne bien avec l'iPad 2.

T'cho


----------

